# DownUnderDoper - Mixed Strain 400w vert.



## DownUnderDoper (Jul 15, 2013)

Time to get back to growing.

I've been given a starter pack of clones, 4 proven strains. I'm hoping to get a 4 plant perpetual harvest going, harvesting 1 plant every 2 weeks. 



I've always grown in a recirulating drip farm, I'm going to be trying coco this grow. 

Have at me with the questions and shit.

DUD


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

I love me a good vert grow


----------



## Canon (Jul 16, 2013)

Looking like strong sativa hybreds. Good choices for vert. (IMO).


----------



## DownUnderDoper (Jul 16, 2013)

Canon said:


> Looking like strong sativa hybreds. Good choices for vert. (IMO).


My flowering cabinet is only 4' (1.2m) tall so I don't have much room to let sativas stretch too much. A bit of topping and training is required, sometimes more high stress than others.


----------



## DownUnderDoper (Jul 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I love me a good vert grow


I'm hoping it will be a good one, the change over to coco shouldn't be too problematic. If it is, it'll be back to clay balls for me LOL


----------



## DownUnderDoper (Jul 16, 2013)

Not much happens in 2 days. But the 2nd shot gives an idea of the size difference for the moment. My plan is to take a clone of one of the 2 bigger plants in 2 weeks, less if one looks ready. Once that clone is rooted it's mother will become the first plant in flower and I'll take a clone of the second large plant. So the theory is that the 2 smaller ones should have at least a month to get big enough to clone. That's the theory at least .

I've had to ask for confirmation from the source of exactly which strains I've got here. Sad but true fact of life is my memory sucks. Hence my need for a grow journal.

DUD


----------



## Greenwhilley (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey mate, nice to see another fellow down underian grower on here 

I went down a similar path, after a long break from growing (on my third grow back now) I decided to use coco after only ever growing DWC, I didn't like coco so went back to hydroton 

I currently have a couple white urkle's and a green love potion halfway in flower under a 400hps.


----------



## DownUnderDoper (Jul 17, 2013)

Lookin good Greenwhilley


----------



## DownUnderDoper (Jul 27, 2013)

OK 10 days later and you can actually see some growth on the smaller clones. I've confirmed the strain names with Prawn Connery who was kind enough to get me started, not for the first time I must admit 
On the left in this pic is Nite Nite so called because it puts you to sleep. On the right is Swiss Bliss, which is almost the opposite.



In this pic, the two bigger plants, on the left Tripod x Sweet Tooth/Sensi Star, and on the right Sweet Tooth/Sensi Star x Sensi Star.

These taller 2 are starting to struggle under the flouros, more so the taller of the two, the TxST/SS, the very lowest leaves are yellowing from lack of light, I'll move that one into the HPS box in the next few days, maybe give it a week on 18/6 then take a cut and flip to 12/12.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice to see the little ones doing well. That Nite Nite will soon become everyone's favourite smoke, guaranteed


----------



## DownUnderDoper (Jul 30, 2013)

Can't wait. If I follow my plan, Nite Nite will go into flower in 4 weeks


----------



## DownUnderDoper (Aug 2, 2013)

OK, so I've moved the Tripod x Sweet Tooth/Sensi Star (that's a hell of a name, must work on that) into the flower box after a replant into a bigger pot. The roots were just starting to fill out the pot she was in.
  
The new pot is about 8 litres I think, should certainly be big enough for the size of plant I'll be growing.



I've dropped the coco pot into the same outer pot I was using in my recirc system. Instead of going back to a reservoir it's going to a waste bucket for now, soon to be connected to a drain to the veg garden outside. Only hand watering for the moment, once I get the drain system sorted I'll set the pump and timer up for auto watering.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Aug 3, 2013)

8 litre pots should be more than enough - that's what I use and regularly pull 8-12oz out of them. How about changing the name to "Tristar"? I'm interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## DownUnderDoper (Aug 14, 2013)

Tristar it shall be


----------

